
Ask HN: How can I organise my operating system to increase productivity? - forgot_user1234
I work in tech and I am struggling with my productivity.<p>I often find myself in deep rabbit holes of youtube and reddit.<p>I am not on social media and I have tried blocking websites.<p>But Have you guys done more than that?<p>Is there a way I can tell my Mac that I am only going to use X AND Y apps for this session.
======
a3n
You need to work on _your_ operating system, not your computer's operating
system.

People who struggle with other mental health issues often have to try for
awhile to find something that works for them.

You might try cognitive behavior therapy _as a first attempt_. It might work
for you, or you might have to keep exploring.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cognitive_behavioral_therapy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cognitive_behavioral_therapy)

You might also talk to your doctor to get an idea of what other types of
treatment are available. A doctor can sometimes act as a project manager or
initial consultant.

~~~
forgot_user1234
Thanks kind stranger. I am gathering courage to talk to a therapist.

